# Pontoon Boat tow



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

I know our Atlas which is SE with tech V6 can tow 5000LB , but I want to make shure it will tow a 22' pontoon boat on trailer which is weigh approximately 3600 LB but on boats forum they reccomended to have a truck with at list 5500LB tow rate.


----------



## emdy (Nov 18, 2019)

If your boat is as heavy as this one, then it doesn't look healthy.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

I don't have any boat right now. And to make a decision what to get it ,I asked this question 
Do you know what size of this boat?
They are from 18' to 27'
I am looking for 20 or 22
And the weight with trailer is from 2200lb to 3600lb
You right about this one 
Thank you

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

Just keep your tongue weight down, under 400lbs. If you can.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

JBkr said:


> Just keep your tongue weight down, under 400lbs. If you can.


Agreed, that tongue weight in the pic has got to be close-to or over the 500lbs. The towing limit is important, but if you overload the tongue max of 500 you’re gonna get that same response as the pic from the Atlas....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you 
I will keep this in mind 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## RLineWeasel (Jul 1, 2020)

Regardless of the overall weight, and the tongue weight, you will want to consider that pontoon boats are HUGE wind sails. I had one for 10 years, and towed it a few times with a Traverse, when my Truck wasn't around. The Traverse (mine is a 2010, rated to tow 5,700 lbs) didn't do a good job towing the pontoon at all, over 30 mph. There is just too much surface area there to pull down the highway.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you for your advice 
I am not planning to tow far 
We have a house near Lake but no water access and couple miles away it's a park with boat lunch, so I just think it's not a bad idea to keep boat on the property and ones in a while drive to this place and drop boat off to the water  

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisSandstorm (Oct 4, 2019)

There is another thread on the board about towing and using a sway stabilizer and weight distribution system. 

It would bring your back end back up to non towing level and may make it more safe to pull your boat. 

I am looking at getting one and potentially pulling a 25' Airstream. Which is just slightly over the limits of the Atlas.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

ChrisSandstorm said:


> There is another thread on the board about towing and using a sway stabilizer and weight distribution system.
> 
> It would bring your back end back up to non towing level and may make it more safe to pull your boat.
> 
> I am looking at getting one and potentially pulling a 25' Airstream. Which is just slightly over the limits of the Atlas.


Thank you 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## RLineWeasel (Jul 1, 2020)

ChrisSandstorm said:


> There is another thread on the board about towing and using a sway stabilizer and weight distribution system.
> 
> It would bring your back end back up to non towing level and may make it more safe to pull your boat.
> 
> I am looking at getting one and potentially pulling a 25' Airstream. Which is just slightly over the limits of the Atlas.


Most boat trailers are not made to handle a Weight Distribution Hitch. They don't have the spread from the tongue of the trailer hitch like RV hitches / trailers do. 
I know this because I use a WDH on a weekly basis with our RV, and it would in no way work for any of the boat trailers I've ever owned / pulled.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I have a 22 foot pontoon. I plan on towing it from the lake to storage (about 10 miles, no highway). I will also be using a scissors lift I will have reports in fall how it does!


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

speed51133! said:


> I have a 22 foot pontoon. I plan on towing it from the lake to storage (about 10 miles, no highway). I will also be using a scissors lift I will have reports in fall how it does!


Please keep us updated 
And pictures will be really helpful 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------

